# The BYB who killed my dog



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

Now, listen to what i have to say please...

I have read over the "i just HAD to share this..." topic, and i have to admit some dumb stuff on there. You are saying that the BYB is not the only problem, well it is. The gangbangers and street thugs and street fighters got their dogs from easy, cheap BYBs. The BYBs get their money, and realize they can get more money breeding dogs. They breed again the thug told his friend his friend buys from the easy BYB. And so on.
Put two and two together. It is the BYBs that are killing the breed. 

The BYBs are breeding for money, no matter how healthy their pups are(etc), and when u are only breeding to get a few bucks u arent breeding for temperment or anything else. Where do u think those "pit bulls" that killed the people on TV came from, bet my money on a BYB. Cause he was to busy in is money to give his dogs to a responsible person. The person he gave it to didnt soialize it or treat it right, and on top of the bad gentics it already had the dog became HA and DA(prolly just what the owner wanted) and wasnt being kept in a solid area.. the dog escapes and attacks. And in the back ground the BYB is still selling his pups.

The BYBs are filling up the shelters, after he sells it to someone who he has just met and learned little about, or background checked, or signed a contract to. The person gets bored of the dog, or for whatever reason, gives the dog up. Wether he tossed it out in a near by neighborhood, sold it to just anyone, or left it at a shelter.

Now, i have seen a BYB with my own two eyes. And so has GSDbulldog. His pups were kept in a little crate in their own feces and pee, on nothing but cement and wire. He was just out to get a quick dollar. 

My bitch, Roxy, prolly came from the same situation. She was bred, and her pups prolly peddled. She lived her whole life in a kennel. She was finally given up and ended up with me.

I have seen amazing dogs in the shelter die, and remembering the pups. They will prolly take those shelter dogs places, and someone else will come by and watch them die as well.

There arent enough homes on this Earth for as many pups the BYBs are spilling out and putting just anywhere. And how you could support such a thing, while u know u are killing so many by doing it, is beyond me.

Why would u hurt the breed u pretend to love so much? 

Dont buy from a BYB. You want a good dog there are plenty in shelters and plenty of responsible breeders.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

I agree that some not all byb's are only out for a quick buck. But these same street thugs and gangbangers also steal dogs right outta your yard as well. It's happened to me. It's happened to quite alot of my friends and their friends as well. What about the irresponsible owners with a 4ft. fence. It's not just with apbt's either. I see more rottweilers hit by cars than squirrels where I live. The forest preserve 2 blocks from where I live had a large population of apbt's who called this place home. It was even on the news due to the fact people jogging were getting attacked. That's why I believe this breed should never be left unattended. It's up to us to police us! If you see or know something do something! Dont just talk about it be about it. I've called animal control numerous times during the summer cause my girl was in heat and ever stray (not just apbt's) was popping up at my house. Not to mention I call whenever I see these dogfights in the alleys when Im driving. I also notify my alderman as. If we dont all do our part aren't we to blame as well?


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OUTLAW said:


> I agree that some not all byb's are only out for a quick buck. But these same street thugs and gangbangers also steal dogs right outta your yard as well. It's happened to me. It's happened to quite alot of my friends and their friends as well. What about the irresponsible owners with a 4ft. fence. It's not just with apbt's either. I see more rottweilers hit by cars than squirrels where I live. The forest preserve 2 blocks from where I live had a large population of apbt's who called this place home. It was even on the news due to the fact people jogging were getting attacked. That's why I believe this breed should never be left unattended. It's up to us to police us! If you see or know something do something! Dont just talk about it be about it. I've called animal control numerous times during the summer cause my girl was in heat and ever stray (not just apbt's) was popping up at my house. Not to mention I call whenever I see these dogfights in the alleys when Im driving. I also notify my alderman as. If we dont all do our part aren't we to blame as well?


Totally agree. Thats exactly why I let Luke out in the yars around the pool with a 6ft fence and I never leave him alone out there....never for fear that when I go get him he won't be there becasue some jerk came in the yard and took him..(like they did my neighbors). I don't leave him alone with any members of my family either. If he gets to excited or rowdy he goes downstairs.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

It's about being responsible and realistic. We can't police our own if we support the "ocassional" BYB (The "Oh, it wasn't just for money" bullsh*t won't cut it). 

More than half the people in these dogs shouldn't even own a picture of one. You ask about irresponsible owners, well. . . How do you think they aquired their dog? More than likely through an ad in the paper. If not from the local shelter. Anyone who makes it easy for these idiots to obtain dogs is part of the problem. 

And I agree, we all need to start somewhere. I believe education is first and foremost key. Teach children how to behave around dogs. Show your mail carrier that your dog(s) are not looking at him as a midday meal. Inform a potential breeder on the problems this breed is facing. Join your local APBT club. Get your dog out in the public eye: Therapy work, sporting events, obedience, even a quick run to the pet store is better than nothing. But those who hold that "it a'int none of my business" attitude are NOT helping. Those who told Suicide to ignore everyone and go ahead and purchase the pup... Well, let's just say you all best be doing something special for the breed behind the computer screen. 

And too quote a member elsewhere, "Close the circle folks, this breed isn't for everyone".


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I cant do anything about the byb's, but I can give the people who end up with these dogs a place to go for support and advise. thats why we are here. not to argue about people that no body has control over. I think once you guys get past that, may be you can figure out a better way to keep them out of the pound. I have euthenized thousands of dogs at our shelter and placed only a couple hundred. that is the real issue that needs to be considered. every one has been nice to you here and said some very nice things to you about your dogs, I recomend you show the attitude or go back to game dog


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

So your saying that when I show off my well behaved obedient shelter pits in public that's not helping the breed???????


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> So your saying that when I show off my well behaved obedient shelter pits in public that's not helping the breed???????


By the picture in ur avatar, dont look like ur helping much... and who said u werent?

Lets do this the simple way...

*Every single BYB on this Earth is BAD!!!*


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

KingofthePIT said:


> By the picture in ur avatar, dont look like ur helping much...
> 
> *Every single BYB on this Earth is BAD for EVERY breed!!!!*


I think it's the law where he lives..the dog has to be muzzled.


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

bullybabe said:


> I think it's the law where he lives..the dog has to be muzzled.


That doesnt mean u need to take a picture of it and make it ur avatar :hammer:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

No it was just for the picture,(SILENCE OF THE LAMBS)


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

????????? it's the law.


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> No it was just for the picture,(SILENCE OF THE LAMBS)


Not the point, the average person comeing on here and seeing it isnt going to be like "Oh, silence of the lambs" or what not.. only going to say "oh, muzzled pitbull bad"

And that is besides the point. This topic is about BYBs ONLY.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

redog said:


> I cant do anything about the byb's, but I can give the people who end up with these dogs a place to go for support and advise. thats why we are here. not to argue about people that no body has control over. I think once you guys get past that, may be you can figure out a better way to keep them out of the pound. I have euthenized thousands of dogs at our shelter and placed only a couple hundred. that is the real issue that needs to be considered. every one has been nice to you here and said some very nice things to you about your dogs, I recomend you show the attitude or go back to game dog


I fail to see what forums I am a member on have _anything_ to do with the discussion at hand (And for the record, that's a lot of forums). I have not been rude to anyone, and I apologize if it comes out that way. I am a very direct and blunt person, real-life or not. If you've been insulted by anything I've said, then perhaps some thicker skin is in order. Anyway...

The real issue? Not enough homes, and too many dogs. Simple math. Where are these dogs coming from, and how are they getting into the hands of JQP? Oh wait, we covered that. It's one thing to purchase from a BYB without knowing better. But people who frequent forums such as this (I will assume that "support and advice" includes education) should _know_ better. Am I going to get my panties in a bunch over someone I don't know, have never met, and probably never will meet? No. But I will get a bit peeved when people continue to make stupid choices, and that includes ignoring sound advice.

These dogs aren't for everyone, and I would be quite concerned if you placed more pit bulls than you've euthanized. Anything less than stellar homes should not be considered- for the sake of the breed, the public, and the dog.

Something can be done about BYBs, and it all falls back to education. If you can convince even one person to not support them, I would call it a job well done.

Either way, I apologize. But the issue at hand is a lot more complicated than a lot of us are cutting it out to be.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> So your saying that when I show off my well behaved obedient shelter pits in public that's not helping the breed???????


When did I say that? (If it was directed towards me)

Had I said that, it would make me a hypocrite. Seeing as I own rescue dogs. It was also part of what I said we ALL should do.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> No it was just for the picture,(SILENCE OF THE LAMBS)


Did you change it or something because I see two bullies. . . No muzzle?

Anywho...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

All i seen was that shelter dogs are hurting the breed I am offended by that.
When people see me walking my pits they say how nice well behaved pits you have in my eyes thats good PR


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> Those who told Suicide to ignore everyone and go ahead and purchase the pup... Well, let's just say you all best be doing something special for the breed behind the computer screen.


I didnt say for her to go ahead and purchase I said it was her choice but to answer what you wrote here ya go-

Legend-
Classes he's currently taken/taking:
OB beginners
Ob Intermediate
OB Advanced(more off leash training)
Agility Beginners
CGC/Therapy Class

Will be starting/have started-
Agility Intermediate
Weight Pull Training
Tracking Class for S&R

He will be getting his CGC at the end of January
Once he hits 18 months will be also Temperment tested
And will be certified as a Therapy dog.

Things I've done w/ him in my neighbor(which I didnt want to do. But since no one knew him here I had no choice)
-He met the mailman
-He met the UPS man
-Met all my immediate neighbors and their kids
-And even some of their dogs well the ones that were friendly anyway.

Old neighborhood-
Didnt have a problem w/ anyone they loved Legend. I was the only one on that side of the town that had a APBT.

Old Apartment(HATED IT!)
-Office people met him
-Mantenice men met him
-Property owner met him
-All would ask for Legend to come to the rental office for a visit on certain days.

Things I dont allow..
-Him to be outside in my 6 ft privacy fenced yard unsupervised
-Not allowed to sleep outside(Just me. I'd rather have him inside w/ me)
-Not to be dog sat by anyone other than my mom and dad(my dad raised APBT's for over 20 yrs.)
-For him to be in a non controlled area offleash(even though I KNOW he wont go anywhere. Just wont chance it)

Other-
-2-5 mile walks a day
-Playtime just me and him goofying off
-OB practice even if its just for 2 minutes
-working on some trick training
-He goes w/ me 99% of the time when I go to Petco. And I even sometimes take the dog my dad is dogsitting and my dad's pup too.
-Went to a cookout that over 100 people. Alot of them kids. Had no problem he just laid down and when someone approached he wagged his tail.

And Yes Legend is my PET dog! A very spoiled one at that! And lives a very lavish doggie life!



KingofThePit said:


> ]The gangbangers and street thugs and street fighters got their dogs from easy, cheap BYBs. The BYBs get their money, and realize they can get more money breeding dogs. They breed again the thug told his friend his friend buys from the easy BYB. And so on.


This is not true all the time. When I moved into this neighbor a guy approached me while I was walking Legend( I thought no big deal. He didnt give me any kind of impression of a street fighter, thug, etc) He asked about Legend. He then told me about his 2 females that he bought from a breeder in TX. He went to TX and had a look at the dogs he then flew both back with him. The oldest one 13 or 14 months old he fights the younger one 4-5 months(was still okay w/ dogs she played w/ Legend. She even tried following me and Legend home). He then asked would I be interested in breeding Legend to his female after a year or two b/c with Legend's temperment and his dog fighting ability the pups would be great and that he would keep a couple since they would be papered... Uh... huh?? I told him NO of course. My point is that you never know whos fighting dogs-This guy to me didnt give me that impression until he started talking about dog fighting. HE chose to have papered dogs. And only wanted dogs w/ papers.

ETA-NO I didnt call ACO. Why? 1 b/c I was new to this neighborhood it wouldnt take a damn genius to realize I was the one who ratted him out and 2 b/c I didnt know exactly where he lived. And 3 b/c ACO comes from a town over and most of the time they dont bother coming out! Where my grandparents lived there were numerous Rotties, Shepherds, APBTs, ankle biters etc running around charging people. I got charged my a Boxer and that same dog tried to fight with Tasha. I called the police then. They didnt bother to show. They dont care. And I dont even live in a shitty neighborhood at that!


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> All i seen was that shelter dogs are hurting the breed I am offended by that.
> When people see me walking my pits they say how nice well behaved pits you have in my eyes thats good PR


No i ment the BYBs putting more and more dogs into the shelter is hurting the breed. And i am disapointed in some of the people on this forum, buying from BYBs and saying "its ok." And then, on top of that, going off to talk shit about game dog... at least they dont breed and sell breed and sell...

And i own rescue dogs anyways.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> All i seen was that shelter dogs are hurting the breed I am offended by that.
> When people see me walking my pits they say how nice well behaved pits you have in my eyes thats good PR


Where did you see that?

And thank you Tasha, for actually doing something to help the breed. I can admire that.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> Did you change it or something because I see two bullies. . . No muzzle?
> 
> Anywho...


Yeah for some reason people don't see him sitting on the hand truck and realize its a joke. Are they bullies? I cant get anyone to tell me....


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> This is not true all the time. When I moved into this neighbor a guy approached me while I was walking Legend( I thought no big deal. He didnt give me any kind of impression of a street fighter, thug, etc) He asked about Legend. He then told me about his 2 females that he bought from a breeder in TX. He went to TX and had a look at the dogs he then flew both back with him. The oldest one 13 or 14 months old he fights the younger one 4-5 months(was still okay w/ dogs she played w/ Legend. She even tried following me and Legend home). He then asked would I be interested in breeding Legend to his female after a year or two b/c with Legend's temperment and his dog fighting ability the pups would be great and that he would keep a couple since they would be papered... Uh... huh?? I told him NO of course. My point is that you never know whos fighting dogs-This guy to me didnt give me that impression until he started talking about dog fighting. HE chose to have papered dogs. And only wanted dogs w/ papers.


Duuude, the guy was a STREET FIGHTER and get got his dog from a BYB.
I never said anything about how they will look, act, or etc. I said those types of people buy from BYBs.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> Yeah for some reason people don't see him sitting on the hand truck and realize its a joke. Are they bullies? I cant get anyone to tell me....


I use bullies as a generic term for all pit bull-types, not to mean American Bullies. Got a bigger pic?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

KingofthePIT said:


> No i ment the BYBs putting more and more dogs into the shelter is hurting the breed. And i am disapointed in some of the people on this forum, buying from BYBs and saying "its ok." And then, on top of that, going off to talk shit about game dog... at least they dont breed and sell breed and sell...
> 
> And i own rescue dogs anyways.


This is what i seen and I guess I misunderstood it...


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

redog said:


> I cant do anything about the byb's, but I can give the people who end up with these dogs a place to go for support and advise. thats why we are here. not to argue about people that no body has control over. I think once you guys get past that, may be you can figure out a better way to keep them out of the pound. I have euthenized thousands of dogs at our shelter and placed only a couple hundred. that is the real issue that needs to be considered. every one has been nice to you here and said some very nice things to you about your dogs, I recomend you show the attitude or go back to game dog


I agree totally! If I was Redog I would have banned you when you went against the Laws for pets Judy posted earlier. You might not be a bybreeder but from that post earlier you seem like an irresponsible owner in the flesh.:stick:


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

OUTLAW said:


> I agree totally! If I was Redog I would have banned you when you went against the Laws for pets Judy posted earlier. You might not be a bybreeder but from that post earlier you seem like an irresponsible owner in the flesh.:stick:


How so? Because I mis-read what you wrote and thought you were speaking about the 3-hour tether limit, and NOT the one about dogs in parked cars? Stupid and impatient, yes. Irresponsible? Give me proof.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

KingofthePIT said:


> Duuude, the guy was a STREET FIGHTER and get got his dog from a BYB.
> I never said anything about how they will look, act, or etc. I said those types of people buy from BYBs.


I'm not a DUDE!

And he actually got his dogs from a breeder. I can't remember the name of the kennel but I remeber coming home looking it up b/c I thought he was lieing to me!

Oh and GSDbulldog I forgot to add to I take in dogs when I have the room too! That's how I ended up with Gemyni. lol


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> I'm not a DUDE!
> 
> Oh and GSDbulldog I forgot to add to I take in dogs when I have the room too! That's how I ended up with Gemyni. lol


Cool.

And for the record, I'm not a "breeder-Nazi". Heck, I've been browsin' lately


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> I use bullies as a generic term for all pit bull-types, not to mean American Bullies. Got a bigger pic?












I cant respond as fast as you people i am using dial-up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> I cant respond as fast as you people i am using dial-up!!!!!!!!!!


The brindle one is mixed, due to the longer fur.. not that is a bad thing, i have a super mutt too!

And the other looks pure, but u never know.
Both are very cute in the sweaters, now back to topic LOL


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Is there even a topic anymore? Redog confirmed my fears, I sound like a broekn record. 

Good looking dogs eric, but I'm no expert as far as breeds are concerned.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

They both may have come from byb how do you feel about that, and you are right though Zues is mixed but i know rocky is pure i just cant prove it..


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> *They both may have come from byb how do you feel about that*, and you are right though Zues is mixed but i know rocky is pure i just cant prove it..


Wow, thats a little rude and immature u dont think?

No comment. Because we are going back to topic.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> They both may have come from byb how do you feel about that, and you are right though Zues is mixed but i know rocky is pure i just cant prove it..


I think it's great that you rescued two dogs in need.

All my dogs came from BYB's at one point. The breeder doesn't make or break the dog. But they certainly make a difference in the breed.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

KingofthePIT said:


> Wow, thats a little rude and immature u dont think?
> 
> No comment. Because we are going back to topic.


I'm just starting conversation....
About byb


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> I'm just starting conversation....
> About byb


Im sorry, just getting alittle annoyed at some of the comments comeing at me.. thats all. Gald that u rescued, i know Roxy came from a BYB.. and ivan.. hes just super mutt!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

You no that you don't get tone of voice and sarcasm and such when you type( it was not said rudely)


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

So PLAYBOY, you gonna answer my question?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> You no that you don't get tone of voice and sarcasm and such when you type( it was not said rudely)


You can if you do it right LOL


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> You no that you don't get tone of voice and sarcasm and such when you type( it was not said rudely)


Yeah, true. Im a good kid :angel:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> You can if you do it right LOL


I cant type LOL


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

KingofthePIT said:


> Now, listen to what i have to say please...
> 
> I have read over the "i just HAD to share this..." topic, and i have to admit some dumb stuff on there. You are saying that the BYB is not the only problem, well it is. The gangbangers and street thugs and street fighters got their dogs from easy, cheap BYBs. The BYBs get their money, and realize they can get more money breeding dogs. They breed again the thug told his friend his friend buys from the easy BYB. And so on.
> Put two and two together. It is the BYBs that are killing the breed.
> ...


Come to think of it your also part of the problem. You could kill every byb and the issue with our breed would still exist! If GOD killed every drug dealer as we speak crackheads, and other addicts would still get high! I know im from Chicago, but then again your not Elliot Ness and Im not Al Capone. Florida's(where you live) gang problem is due to Chicago gangmembers. So GSD can leave his dogs chained up in the yard for 3hrs. unattended? C'mon, get real! Where is is GSD from anyway? Down south? What's he doing down there? Cause Im starting to have a hard time and might need some help!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I got your back Chicago!


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

king.of.the.pit? Im sorry if what I said drove you to shear madness tonight! I'm sorry if the bears beat miami and tampon oops I mean tampa bay. Im sorry if the bulls cant lose to miami no matter if its the playoffs, regular season, or finals! I really cant complain but I feel your pain. I promise not to associate with any backyard breeders even if you decide to slang your pups on this or any other site! Goodnight...............:hammer:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

OUTLAW said:


> king.of.the.pit? Im sorry if what I said drove you to shear madness tonight! I'm sorry if the bears beat miami and tampon oops I mean tampa bay. Im sorry if the bulls cant lose to miami no matter if its the playoffs, regular season, or finals! I really cant complain but I feel your pain. I promise not to associate with any backyard breeders even if you decide to slang your pups on this or any other site! Goodnight...............:hammer:


OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

LMAO!!!! I dont understand where this "little girl" Thinks she knows so much??? I have had pitties since she was 5 years old....If i wanted to start a kennel, My god, That is what i would do.... She aint goina tell me differently.... If i wanna breed my dogs, she aint going stop me..... My god!!!oke: Hey remember that if another member pisses ya off PM a Mod... Hint hint...:stick:


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

King of the Pit: Some excellent posts there, esp. your first one. :thumbsup:

Tasha: Just b/c the person from whom that man got his pups had a website, that doesn't mean the breeder wasn't a BYB. I personally know 2 BYBs who have websites.

And I can tell you that the man you spoke to wasn't of much merit b/c a true dogman wouldn't have even spoken to you about fighting, nor would he have even thought about breeding to an unregistered dog or hanging papers on the pups. So you were probably talking to a BYB in the making who had got HIS dogs from a BYB. See how that tends to work?

BTW, I think all the accomplishments you have achived w/ Legend are great. But you could have done all that w/ a rescue as well! 

pantera: I don't understand why you can't get why the BYBs are such a bad thing. King hit the nail on the head in his first post. Sure YOU may have gotten a good dog, but where are the others?? Out being making headlines by being abused, mishandled & mistreaded. And we wonder why BSL is hitting us like a tidal wave!

I've said it again & I will said it again:

*IF PPL WOULD STOP BUYING FROM BYBs, BYBs WOULD GO OUT OF BUSINESS. IF BYBs WENT OUT OF BUSINESS, THE SHELTERS WOULD EMPTY & IRREPOSNSIBLE PPL WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON OUR DOGS. *

JMHO ...


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Because, have you not been reading my posts at all??? I have bred my dog, She is classing me in the "BYB" status.... I heavily insaulted that she would do that, what the hell does she know, really, I didnt do it for money, hell, i went broke for my pups... But thats a bad thing.. Im sorry, she dont know enough, There are alot of older more wiser breeders and rescuers on this forum, That ido not need advice from a girl that is 15...


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

I have read some of your posts, but not all. I do not know the circumstances under which you bred your dog. What were they if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

And she is NOT the "King of the Pit" she should be made to change her name... I can think of people on here that DESERVE that name....:cheers:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

one things for sure,nowadays everybody with two dogs thinks they have a kennel,and just because somebody has the right to breed there dogs no matter what the quality of the stock,or experiance and knowledge of the owner, were supposed to celebrate them,or say its ok?Thats a fools game.It aint a hard issue,only breed the best to the best,if your breeding"because all my friends want a dog"that aint a good enough reason.Breed for quality,function/ability but dont breed apbts for pets,there working dogs,and there thousands of petbulls in the rescues.If you want to breed a litter of infirieror pups just to contibute to the # in the pounds go for it,but dont expect to be accepted with open arms in the apbt community with that frame of mind......


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

pantera2006 said:


> Because, have you not been reading my posts at all??? I have bred my dog, She is classing me in the "BYB" status.... I heavily insaulted that she would do that, what the hell does she know, really, I didnt do it for money, hell, i went broke for my pups... But thats a bad thing.. Im sorry, she dont know enough, There are alot of older more wiser breeders and rescuers on this forum, That ido not need advice from a girl that is 15...


Age only accounts for a few things.

But, tell us, what made your breeding so spectacular that you cringe to even consider the thought that many serious fanciers would call you a BYB?

I myself do not know the circumstances behind your breeding, perhaps you'd care to explain?


----------



## velvet (Nov 12, 2006)

Good Post Cane!!!!!! I Havent Said Anything About All This Byb Stuff Going One. But I Am A Firm Believer That Haveing Them Shouldnt Give Someone The Right To Breed Them. I Havent Had A Litter In A While Now, Because Word Got Out That I Had Great Stock. But Words Dont Make A Dog Either. I Breed To Improve What I Got From Some Serious Dog Men. But People In My Area Who Have My Dog's, Are Always Wanting More, Is That A Reason To Breed. No No No.!!!!!!!!!! Because They Think They Can Get Two Of My Dog's. Then Bam- Another Byb Is Formed. I Want Breed Again Until My Kennel Doors Are Open. And I Have Some Trophie's On The Wall. I Decide When I Breed, Not The Public!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Good post cane. But the problem is the folks breeding the pet bulls think their dogs are the greatest thing ever & are worthy to be bred. They don't realize their dogs are just pet bulls. And if you try to tell them well ... look out b/c you are going to get attacked!

As a result, folks are breeding their dogs b/c of it's head size, color, whacked out shoulders, chopped off legs, b/c friends want one or just b/c he's "a great dog."

None of these are reasons to breed a pit bull IMO. The pit bull is an athlete, not a pet. Just like you wouldn't buy a Thoroughbred race horse as a pet when you should have a Welsh pony.

As you said, there are thousands of pet bulls in shelters & hundreds if not thousands get PTS every day. So IMO there is no excuse for buying or breeding more pet bulls when we can't even find homes for the ones we've got.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

ABK said:


> Good post cane. But the problem is the folks breeding the pet bulls think their dogs are the greatest thing ever & are worthy to be bred. They don't realize their dogs are just pet bulls. And if you try to tell them well ... look out b/c you are going to get attacked!
> 
> As a result, folks are breeding their dogs b/c of it's head size, color, whacked out shoulders, chopped off legs, b/c friends want one or just b/c he's "a great dog."
> 
> ...


I'll take em, I love shelter pits (PETBULLS):cheers:


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, pet bulls can be great dogs. I just don't support the breeding or buying of pet bulls when we have such a surplus of pet bulls now who are homeless.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

ABK said:


> Don't get me wrong, pet bulls can be great dogs. I just don't support the breeding or buying of pet bulls when we have such a surplus of pet bulls now who are homeless.


Thats why I rescued.:cheers:


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Kudos to you!!!!! up:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

**I wish my name would stop being brought up at this site! I havent been on here in days for a freakin' reason! But being that it has and brought to my attention....



ABK said:


> Tasha: Just b/c the person from whom that man got his pups had a website, that doesn't mean the breeder wasn't a BYB. I personally know 2 BYBs who have websites.
> And I can tell you that the man you spoke to wasn't of much merit b/c a true dogman wouldn't have even spoken to you about fighting,


Where in this post said anything about about a "True Dogman"? Absolutely nowhere. That wasnt even the point I was trying to make.


TashasLegend said:


> This is not true all the time. When I moved into this neighbor a guy approached me while I was walking Legend( I thought no big deal. He didnt give me any kind of impression of a street fighter, thug, etc) He asked about Legend. He then told me about his 2 females that he bought from a breeder in TX. He went to TX and had a look at the dogs he then flew both back with him. The oldest one 13 or 14 months old he fights the younger one 4-5 months(was still okay w/ dogs she played w/ Legend. She even tried following me and Legend home). He then asked would I be interested in breeding Legend to his female after a year or two b/c with Legend's temperment and his dog fighting ability the pups would be great and that he would keep a couple since they would be papered... Uh... huh?? I told him NO of course. My point is that you never know whos fighting dogs-This guy to me didnt give me that impression until he started talking about dog fighting. HE chose to have papered dogs. And only wanted dogs w/ papers.





ABK said:


> nor would he have even thought about breeding to an unregistered dog or hanging papers on the pups.


Where did I say that Legend was unpapered or has hanged papers? Nowhere!



ABK said:


> BTW, I think all the accomplishments you have achived w/ Legend are great. But you could have done all that w/ a rescue as well!





TashasLegend said:


> Oh and GSDbulldog I forgot to add to I take in dogs when I have the room too! That's how I ended up with Gemyni.


Geymni I TOOK HER IN! Poor pup was being beaten @ 10 weeks old! Now I HAVE to STILL get her fear over certain men BEFORE I she can achieve all the things Legend has done! I don't take her into extremely crowded places(not saying she doesnt go to crowded places. Just not extremely) at 5 months old now for the reason she will bark at certain men. It doesnt give the right image I'm trying to give us RESPONSIBLE PETBULL owners!

Here's a post taken from another thread on why I don't go to rescues!


GSDBulldog said:


> No. But why did you go to a breeder instead of opting for rescue, if you didn't need the dog for any specific reasons?





TashasLegend said:


> I know here at the HS they don't adopt out APBT's. They just PTS doesnt matter how well behaved they are. The APBT rescues here do a good job w/ them But even they have a hell of a time pulling them from the HS here. Thats why I got I went to a breeder. I don't know how it is in FL. But it sucks up here when it comes to adopting APBT's from HS.


And no I really don't like taking in dogs of other breeds really. I will but don't like other breeds as much as APBTs. 
FYI-About to take in another APBT thats 3 yrs old and was rescued but doesnt have a home and has some serious issues!

And If I decide to spend MY money on a pup from a breeder thats my choice! And no one has a damn say so in where I spend my hard earned money! And if I want MY APBT's to be inside pampered spoiled and get everything I can buy for my PETBULLS that's my choice! As long as they are fed/watered, excercised, loved, happy, healthy, and are giving a positive image inside my house and out in public who in the hell is anyone to question that!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:clap: Kiomi that is a great post!!!!!

My Mikado and Chalice are rescue dogs they are altered. I wanted to breed them but I didn't. That is my business. Someday I hope to have a blue where I get her from is still my business. Yes I know some of you say a blue is not a true ABPT but I want one so someday I will have one.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> :clap: Kiomi that is a great post!!!!!
> 
> My Mikado and Chalice are rescue dogs they are altered. I wanted to breed them but I didn't. That is my business. Someday I hope to have a blue where I get her from is still my business. Yes I know some of you say a blue is not a true ABPT but I want one so someday I will have one.


Thanks Mikado! I really held back on answering that one. But I'll leave it at that.... I just don't understand the whole rescue/buying from a breeder, game style vs bully style, Blue Apbts, vs the rest of Apbts arguments. I say who freakin' cares we are all in the same boat and looked upon by Anti APBT people! The only thing that should matter is if we are giving APBT's a positive image and keeping them from running loose and getting into trouble! Ya know? LOL up:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Exactly... I hear ya.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

The  getting deep!!!!


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Can someone here post links or contact information to good, reputable breeders? Not all breeders are BYBs, and maybe if we got some references to upstanding breeders folks would search em out and pay the few extra bucks for a quality dog that was bred to better the breed. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> And If I decide to spend MY money on a pup from a breeder thats my choice! And no one has a damn say so in where I spend my hard earned money! And if I want MY APBT's to be inside pampered spoiled and get everything I can buy for my PETBULLS that's my choice! As long as they are fed/watered, excercised, loved, happy, healthy, and are giving a positive image inside my house and out in public who in the hell is anyone to question that!


Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice post.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> Thanks Mikado! I really held back on answering that one. But I'll leave it at that.... I just don't understand the whole rescue/buying from a breeder, game style vs bully style, Blue Apbts, vs the rest of Apbts arguments. I say who freakin' cares we are all in the same boat and looked upon by Anti APBT people! The only thing that should matter is if we are giving APBT's a positive image and keeping them from running loose and getting into trouble! Ya know? LOL up:


another great point!!!!!


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

*Where in this post said anything about about a "True Dogman"? Absolutely nowhere. That wasnt even the point I was trying to make.*

If my memory serves, you inferred that the man you spoke to got his pups from a true dogman b/c the guy had a website.

*Where did I say that Legend was unpapered or has hanged papers? Nowhere!*

I thought you said Ledgend was a rescue?? Perhaps it was Gymeni I was thinking of. I will have to go back & re-check the posts. if I was wrong, I apologize.

*Geymni I TOOK HER IN! Poor pup was being beaten @ 10 weeks old! Now I HAVE to STILL get her fear over certain men BEFORE I she can achieve all the things Legend has done! *

Bravo to you for taking in the poor thing. Folks this is a prime reason NOT to buy from a BYB. Where do you think Gyemni's original owner got her from? Probably not from a reputable breeder!

*I don't take her into extremely crowded places(not saying she doesnt go to crowded places. Just not extremely) at 5 months old now for the reason she will bark at certain men.*

Don't give up! :thumbsup:

*It doesnt give the right image I'm trying to give us RESPONSIBLE PETBULL owners!*

You're right.

*And no I really don't like taking in dogs of other breeds really. I will but don't like other breeds as much as APBTs.*

That sounds like most of us. I have one rescue Doberman though & I love her to death.

*FYI-About to take in another APBT thats 3 yrs old and was rescued but doesnt have a home and has some serious issues!*

That's great!!!! Kudos to you!!!! :thumbsup:

*And If I decide to spend MY money on a pup from a breeder thats my choice! And no one has a damn say so in where I spend my hard earned money! *

This is true. And if you're buying a pup to show or work, I see no problem w/ it either. My issue is the buying & selling of pet bulls. There are so many great dogs out there who need a home, I just can't justify the enouraging of 
BYBs when pet bulls are getting euthed every day b/c we can't find homes for the ones we've already got.

*And if I want MY APBT's to be inside pampered spoiled and get everything I can buy for my PETBULLS that's my choice! *

Sounds like a good choice! 

*As long as they are fed/watered, excercised, loved, happy, healthy, and are giving a positive image inside my house and out in public who in the hell is anyone to question that!*

No one is to question that. the only thing ppl will question is why you doomed 2 pit bulls to death when you could have saved their lives.

Anything else?


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

why is there always something else...........Yea opinions can be shared, but sometimes they shouldn't be shared. Everyone is tired of hearing yours don't you get that. It's like your trying to have the last word.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi bullybabe!

I apologize if you don't like my opinions, but as I said before, perhaps I am a little too enthusiastic on the issue b/c I HAVE seen euthed dogs & I KNOW hundreds - if not thousands - of great pet bulls are killed each day for no other reason than someone would rather buy from a BYB than take them in. 

BTW, I am not a lone ranger here. I have already gotten some PMs from ppl on here of support for what I say, but they do not want to speak up on the board for fear of getting dog piled or banned.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Mod note: People should not fear they will be banned for stating their opinions. We don't ban ppl solely because they don't see things exactly the way we do. We do ban ppl when they don't conduct themselves in a mature manner and when they start acting like an ass. 

Let's see if we can continue these discussions without any personal attacks. Ppl are more apt to listen to others point of views when done in a respectable manner.

Now, I don't want Crown Royal's request to get lost here. Does anyone have links to "respectable" breeders that they can share?


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Sadly, some ppl do fear being banned if they have differing opinions. 

Here is a great list of kennel websites:

http://apbtlinks.com/kennels.html

Most are reputable, but there is are somef disreputable ones as well, which is to be expected when you have a list this large.

I myself would define a reputable breeder as one who cares for their dogs & breeds for the betterment of the breed, not for size, color, head or non-standard body type.

JMHO ...


----------



## MisterMatt (Oct 23, 2006)

noob question here.....whats byb?


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

A BYB is a person that breeds out of their house, but doesnt breed for the right reasons... Back Yard Breeder


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

My dogs were bred by accident.... So i made the best of it, got them to good homes and still see a few of them.. They got their shots and everything.. I did a great job with them... Harley and Litas temperment is awesome!!! Im so proud of them both!!!! 

Oh... BTW!!! I got ahold of the breeder i got Lita off of and found out her lines!!!! Sorel(sp) and Jeep...Does that make sence to you guys??


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

It's *Sorrells*. A very nice line. A lot of ppl like Jeep too, but they're a dime a dozen since Jeep was back up to every female whose owner had money.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

ABK said:


> *Where in this post said anything about about a "True Dogman"? Absolutely nowhere. That wasnt even the point I was trying to make.*
> 
> If my memory serves, you inferred that the man you spoke to got his pups from a true dogman b/c the guy had a website.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nation (Sep 27, 2006)

Kingofpits....... First of all you pride youself on rescuing a pit so now your heroic and do the right thing...... lets call it like it is though..... that your like 13 yrs old and even if you wanted a dog from a breeder your allowance money would not cover it. Although your passion for the breed is a good thing you cannot be considered a responsible owner. For one you dont buy he dogs food pay for his or her vet bills you play with the dog and your parents handle the hard part. But hopefully you continue to be passionate as you mature and get to know what a true owner has to sacrifice for his or her 

GSD and ABK or whatever it is I remember a time so long long ago when I could enjoy reading multiple topics on this forum. No longer seems like every topic I read now ends with "you killed pits cus you bought from a breeder, instead of going to a rescue" I can understand about debating but you people dont debate you try to force your opinions down peoples throats.
Also your little comment to tasha about killing 2 pits was one of the silliest things I have read in my life......


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

*It wasnt even the point I was trying to make. You obviously dont get it. So drop it.*

That's the point I got.

*Gemyni I took in. Legend I bought.*

OK. I apologize for the mistake.

*NOOOOOO!! See there you go Assuming! Gemyni was being beaten for going to the bathroom on the floor and chewing things(Not that thats any reason for that) by someone who watched her during the day.*

Not many ppl who buy from a reputable breeder are going to beat a pup for boo boos in the house.

*I won't I'm too determined to make her fel comfortable around anyone.*

Good. 

I know.

Good 

*I took in my GSD and bitch bit me! lol. *

Not good!









*I'm not looking forward to it. But I know I have to! I'm hoping she'll get along w/ my dogs. If not she can't stay here long crate and rotate is a bit much.*

Yea, it is.

*My dogs are NOT allowed out by themselves. And I will not tether them out either. *

Why not? Isn't being on a run or chain better than being crated all day? Not saying you're doing that, just wondering what your idea is behind no tethering.

*Hopefully she'll be here a month or less til her owner gets back on her feet.*

Hopefully.

*Well if someone wants one for a house dog. And can't/ or doesnt want to rescue then its still there choice.*

This is true.

*I bought Legend for a house dog and for a pet to spoil but I ended up getting him into different activities. And he's still a PETBULL!*

Nothing wrong w/ that.

*Why I doomed 2 APBT's to death? WTF is that suppose to mean?*

OK figure this. Let say you got Gymeni from a rescue or shelter. You would thereby save Gymeni's life. And since your taking Gymeni opened up a kennel space for another dog to be rescued that may not have otherwise been. As suc you have thereby saved 2 dogs, the one you adopted & the one they could place in Gymeni's old kennel.

*THEY DONT ADOPT OUT APBT's here! They just put them to sleep! *

They do that a lot of places. But there are always other rescues like Chako or Spindletop who are filled to capacity w/ bullies who need homes.

*The rescue's here don't want you to have another dog. So they won't adopt them out! *

At Pit Bull Rescue Central you can find shelters nationwide to adopt from.

*And like I said before No One HAS TO GO TO A RESCUE/SHELTER IF THEY DONT WANT TO! ITS THEIR CHOICE! *

This is true.

*SO STOP FREAKIN' SHOVING YOUR OPINION DOWN PEOPLES THROATS!*

I'm not "shoving" anything. I'm just telling the truth & sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

ABK said:


> *NOOOOOO!! See there you go Assuming! Gemyni was being beaten for going to the bathroom on the floor and chewing things(Not that thats any reason for that) by someone who watched her during the day.*
> 
> Not many ppl who buy from a reputable breeder are going to beat a pup for boo boos in the house.


I said the person who watches her during the day! Not the person who bought her. I met her when she was 8.5-9 weeks old. She didnt act the way she did when I brought her here to stay with me!



ABK said:


> *I took in my GSD and bitch bit me! lol. *
> 
> Not good!


I know! She's gone though. The second time she bit me Legend jumped on her and bodyslammed her to the floor.(didnt bite her. But kept them seperated just in case)



ABK said:


> *My dogs are NOT allowed out by themselves. And I will not tether them out either. *
> 
> Why not? Isn't being on a run or chain better than being crated all day? Not saying you're doing that, just wondering what your idea is behind no tethering.


Legend can be out in the house all day. Gemyni is crated. BUT I have my mom, dad, or my step mom come and let them out during the day if I have to work long hours-more then 7.(potty break, play time, snacktime-Supervised)
I moved into a new area last year. I don't like or bother to talk to anyone other then a friendly hi and my neighbor next door(she's got 2 APBT's same age as Legend and Gemmi). So I don't trust anyone to not walk into my yard and try to take my dogs. I've already been told by someone they'd take Legend if he was ever left out. I don't have a problem with anyone tethering or putting their dogs on runs. But I won't for my dogs until I get some nice land like Oldfort's then I might consider it. But for now I'm not thinking thats an option.



ABK said:


> *Why I doomed 2 APBT's to death? WTF is that suppose to mean?*
> 
> OK figure this. Let say you got Gymeni from a rescue or shelter. You would thereby save Gymeni's life. And since your taking Gymeni opened up a kennel space for another dog to be rescued that may not have otherwise been. As suc you have thereby saved 2 dogs, the one you adopted & the one they could place in Gymeni's old kennel.


Well I see as I did save Gemmi's life or at least some harm or possibly biting someone. Even though I didnt go through a rescue or shelter. Alot of people in my old neighborhood would ask me to take in dogs/cats. Hell when I moved here some lady asked me to take in a pregnant stray cat.<<Of course I said no. On top of that my GSD would have killed the poor thing if it ever got near her.



ABK said:


> *THEY DONT ADOPT OUT APBT's here! They just put them to sleep! *
> 
> They do that a lot of places. But there are always other rescues like Chako or Spindletop who are filled to capacity w/ bullies who need homes.
> 
> *The rescue's here don't want you to have another dog. So they won't adopt them out! *


I inquired about a dog from one of them before. But told me I had to come to Missouri a couple of times to meet the dog and interview. That just wasnt feasible at the time.



ABK said:


> At Pit Bull Rescue Central you can find shelters nationwide to adopt from.


Didnt know that might have to consider that in the future. As of right now my foster home days are closed for awhile....or a week or two. lol. I'm tired...On top of that I dog sit dogs that Legend knows and gets along with!(Of course supervised. Gemyni could care less about another dog unless there are being mean to Legend)



ABK said:


> *SO STOP FREAKIN' SHOVING YOUR OPINION DOWN PEOPLES THROATS!*
> 
> I'm not "shoving" anything. I'm just telling the truth & sometimes the truth hurts.


When you keep repeating it and going on about the same thing your shoving. Ease up a tad! I understand your all for the rescues but not everyone wants to.


----------



## Derek79 (Jul 15, 2006)

When I went to the pet store today right after picking up Velvet from the 'shelter', there was a guy outside holding a baby brindel pit, he asked me if I wanted another.

I told the jackass, no I just rescued this one because of some f*** like you.

Sorry, I got a bad mouth. I wanted to spit on him.

I can totally see the problem with BYB after reading all this, and then going to the shelters. There are more pits there than any other breed.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I would agree it is shoving it down someone's throat. I guess we all agree to disagree.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

*OK, I had to open this to have my say.......*

Ok, For one, I was 9 months pregnant with a very rough pregnancy and had no time for dogs..... In my opinion, YOUR OPINION sucks.... Harleys parents and lines are fine, cuz i know.... So, Im sick of hearing about this really.... King of the shits, is not smart, she talks through her ass, and it will be the death of me to allow a child to tell me how to raise my dogs....... If i want to breed my dog, why would what is said on a forum change my mind........ IT WOULDNT....... You dont like that my dogs bred, Meh, too bad..... If it was legal to breed, i would do it..... So take that to mind.... I will do what i want, you dont like it..... BITE ME.............. In my own opinion........... So enough of this topic and dont tell me what happened in my house when my dogs bred, where you there NO you were not, I didnt not want to fix my dogs and i will not, you dont like it, meh, oh well... Im not here to please you or be your friend....... I have my secret place and thats where my friends are, They know where that is...and you dont, cuz your not my friend:stick:


----------

